# Aquarium plant book



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been searching through threads for books on planted tanks. 
It seems like D. Walstad's 'Ecology of a Planted Tank' is a highly recommended reference book.
I was also wondering about others that are mentioned...C. Kasselmann and P. Hiscock.
The Kasselmann book is rather expensive, about $76 on amazon, and there are several Hiscock books available, Encyclopedias, Growing Guides, etc. 
If I were to get one decent book, which one would be best for a reference book?
Alternately does anyone know where I can check out these books before buying? Chapters don't seem to stock all of them.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In terms of (pure) reference, I would go with the Walstad. 

The Kasselman, I've heard is a good book, but I don't own a copy.

I believe the Hiscock is more of a "beginner's guide" type of book.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Walstad's book explains what goes on biologically and chemically in a planted tank and how to work with these processes rather than against them. It doesn't have many pictures or much info on species of plants. Someone posted a link to a place where you can buy an ebook copy of it for $20, IIRC. I got it from Amazon.ca for $23 a few months ago.

The Kasselmann book has a lot of info on natural biotopes and the botany of aquatic and marginal plants. About 4/5ths of the book is an encyclopedia with many pictures and detailed info on specific plants. I think you can get adequate information about common plants from the web, although if you can find an inexpensive used copy of this book, the pictures are very good, and the detailed botanical info is interesting if you're into that.

The Toronto Public Library has two of Hiscock's books, as well as a number of others on aquarium plants.

Two good resources for buying books are www.abebooks.com, which is great for used and out-of-print books, and www.bookdepository.com, a UK company that usually has lower prices than Chapters and Amazon, and doesn't charge for shipping.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

shellybee said:


> I've been searching through threads for books on planted tanks.
> It seems like D. Walstad's 'Ecology of a Planted Tank' is a highly recommended reference book.
> I was also wondering about others that are mentioned...C. Kasselmann and P. Hiscock.
> The Kasselmann book is rather expensive, about $76 on amazon, and there are several Hiscock books available, Encyclopedias, Growing Guides, etc.
> ...


Kasselmann's book is the most descriptive catalog for plants I've come across so far. I own Walstad's book, 2 from Kasselmann, 4 from Amano, and Kasselmann's is the books are what I reference most. You can find most of Hiscock and Amano's content on the internet. Walstad's and Kasselmann's books are a good combination and are worth the price imo.


----------

